# BJJ - The gentle art



## TMA17 (Jan 18, 2019)

Obviously anytime you're moving your body, whether it's walking or doing a martial art, you run the risk of injury.  My BJJ instructor who also teaches real Muay Thai at his school sort of pushes Muay Thai on everyone.  Not in a bad way, but I get the feeling he thinks it's a better overall art and less hard on your body.  He's in his 50's.  Oddly enough, all of his major injuries were from BJJ so we laughed when he said that.  I asked him in a real street fight which art he would prefer and he said BJJ FWIW.  Started doing the MT clinch last night.  Love it.

If you're striking with a big guy, striking alone may not be enough and I still think you run the risk of breaking your hands/wrists.  A nice takedown and choke does seem to be the less harmful way.

A MT instructor recently left and he's back teaching MT so I'm wondering if that's the motivating reason for making it a strictly BJJ school.


----------



## TMA17 (Jan 18, 2019)

*correction, I meant pushes BJJ on people.


----------



## MetalBoar (Jan 18, 2019)

TMA17 said:


> Obviously anytime you're moving your body, whether it's walking or doing a martial art, you run the risk of injury.  My BJJ instructor who also teaches real Muay Thai at his school sort of pushes Muay Thai on everyone.  Not in a bad way, but I get the feeling he thinks it's a better overall art and less hard on your body.  He's in his 50's.  *Oddly enough, all of his major injuries were from BJJ *so we laughed when he said that.  I asked him in a real street fight which art he would prefer and he said BJJ FWIW.  Started doing the MT clinch last night.  Love it.
> 
> If you're striking with a big guy, striking alone may not be enough and I still think you run the risk of breaking your hands/wrists.  A nice takedown and choke does seem to be the less harmful way.
> 
> A MT instructor recently left and he's back teaching MT so I'm wondering if that's the motivating reason for making it a strictly BJJ school.


Of my friends who have done both arts enough to count they've also said that they got all or at least the vast majority of their serious injuries in BJJ and not Muay Thai.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 18, 2019)

Bjj is easier to apply with punching.


----------



## TMA17 (Jan 18, 2019)

That's interesting I would not have thought that.  But then again, we don't go hard when training MT so that's probably why.  In BJJ you can go 100%.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 18, 2019)

MT’s going to give you bumps and bruises, broken bones, and concussions. BJJ’s going to give you twisted joints (including the spine). Bumps and bruises, and even some broken bones typically heal without long-term problems. Twisted up joints linger on a lot longer and people feel them for quite some time.

Twisted up joints are like herpes. Just when you think you’re good and forgot about it, it flares up again and makes your life miserable. 

Edit: Or so I assume. I don’t have herpes, but I’ve heard some things.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 18, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> MT’s going to give you bumps and bruises, broken bones, and concussions. BJJ’s going to give you twisted joints (including the spine). Bumps and bruises, and even some broken bones typically heal without long-term problems. Twisted up joints linger on a lot longer and people feel them for quite some time.
> 
> Twisted up joints are like herpes. Just when you think you’re good and forgot about it, it flares up again and makes your life miserable.
> 
> Edit: Or so I assume. I don’t have herpes, but I’ve heard some things.


Bjj can also give you unintentional concussions. It's easy to catch a knee to the head when a guys going for a submission or even a group rolling near you.

I know one guy got a serious conclusion and he's an mma fighter but he didn't get it in mma he got in pure Bjj


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 18, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Bjj can also give you unintentional concussions. It's easy to catch a knee to the head when a guys going for a submission or even a group rolling near you.
> 
> I know one guy got a serious conclusion and he's an mma fighter but he didn't get it in mma he got in pure Bjj


Absolutely.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 18, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Bjj can also give you unintentional concussions. It's easy to catch a knee to the head when a guys going for a submission or even a group rolling near you.
> 
> I know one guy got a serious conclusion and he's an mma fighter but he didn't get it in mma he got in pure Bjj



Yeah. I got kneed in the face today.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 18, 2019)

Have had far more injuries from grappling than in all the stand up striking I've done.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 18, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Yeah. I got kneed in the face today.


Well, with a face like that...

(Surely you knew I'd show up for that, DB.)


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 18, 2019)

I've been thinking back on my injuries. Almost none - and none of note - from striking. That's not entirely surprising since most of my formal training time didn't include hard sparring. But even with the relatively soft grappling that occupied a lot of my training, I have had joint injuries and more than one shot to the head during ground work (and not from attempted strikes).


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 19, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Yeah. I got kneed in the face today.


Glad to hear it









Joke


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 19, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Absolutely.


I really should start wearing a gum shield in grappling but it's hard enough on your breathing without one than it is


----------



## TMA17 (Jan 19, 2019)

I got kneed in the mouth the other night but it's because I wasn't holding the pads correctly.  Fat lip.


----------



## O'Malley (Nov 10, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> Well, with a face like that...
> 
> (Surely you knew I'd show up for that, DB.)





Headhunter said:


> Glad to hear it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dogpiling the new guy, as always.

Hang in there, @drop bear


----------

